# I saw a Salmon swimming!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I watch fish in the lake as well as my tank. My husband and I saw a large red salmon with silvery head and ugly jaw. (breeding colours I guess) it was spotted on the back and swimming near spencer smith park in burlington. Very cool. first time I ever seen one in teh wild.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a Coho salmon, I see them and the rainbows quite a bit. Being that I live right next to a major river helps.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw salmon spawning in the streams in alaska back in '99 ...that was really cool! thousands of them all spawning what a site!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Neat! I have yet to see something like that...


----------

